# Barr Report



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the Barr Report offline? I am getting a message "Page not found". What is their web address?


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok,
It is back on line. The web site was down temporary due to upgrades.


----------

